# what is the best place to buy pants/jacket/semi-formal clothes for teen boy?



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

what is the best place to buy pants/jacket/semi-formal clothes for 12-year old boy?
I do not want to spend a fotune since it will be worn 2 times. I also do not want to get used things. Please, give some suggestion on where to start looking? I usually do not buy such things but now I need them and have no idea where to go. I need white shirt, pants, jacket, black shoes size 6.5 (not a men's size yet).


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

I bought a few tuxedos on ebay, new and inexpensive for a wedding this summer.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not going to say it's cheap, but we've gotten dress clothes at Sears and JCPenny. Those were the only places that had anything like that.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd look around to see what stores are available in your area. There might be a "discount wearhouse" in your neighborhood that specializes in formal clothes. Call the local men's stores to see if any of them carry boys' sizes in the fancy stuff.

If you're looking for fairly simple "basic" dress clothes, just a white shirt, dress pants, and jacket, you may even find them in a mass-merchandise store like Target, or a basic kids' clothing store.

For dress shoes to wear twice, I recomend Payless. You can get dress socks there as well.

If he needs a tie, he can probably wear an adult's size. Then the tie can be put in the closet and possibly worn at some point in the future, even if the rest of the clothes are outgrown by then.


----------



## bugsmom007 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you have a SYMS in your area, they have lots of affordable suits for tweens.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Target has dressy clothes... If he is in mens sizes there is more of a selection, pants are about $35, shirts are $20, Jackets under $50.
If he needs boys sizes they have better clothes too...

DH gets many of his work clothes from there....

you may just have to go and try on anumber of styles and sizes.... i find that dressy clothes fit different and you ds may just fit into a mens size.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I got my son a really nice suit (including alterations) at Burlington Coat Factory for ~$60.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Landsend often has nice stuff in the overstocks section.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

If you buy something that requires some alterations like taking in seams, ask them if it's possible to do it without cutting. We bought a very nice suit for my son, and the tailor was very careful when taking it in - we can have it altered again at a later date to it's original size, as he grows.


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

thank you to all. I am going to check syms, sears, and burlington. I did not find anything good at JCPenny (and it was not cheap)...


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Just want to thank all of you again. We went to SYMs, one hour and only $140 (with tax) later we got EVERYTHING, including awesome suit, 2 shirts, tie, belt, socks, and shoes!!!!! Surely one stop for all our needs. Very vell worth the 1/2 hour drive from our house.
I never heard of this store before and it is indeed great for pre-teen and teens for formal clothers.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Do you have a store similar to Ross, Marshalls or Burlington Coat Factory? All of these stores have what you are looking for at reasonable prices. They should even have name brands.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Sometimes Dillards has good sales. I found dress clothes for my DS there for a greatly reduced price. I think it is a crapshoot though, I have been in other times when nothing was on sale and it can be pricey.


----------

